
Regex Tutorial - quickthrower2
https://superjavascript.com/t/javascript-regex/
======
quickthrower2
Given the recent interest in Regex and people being put off learning it
because of all the variations I am posting this so that people can see it is
easy to learn and use basic regex, which ports pretty well across different
platforms and is fairly useful.

This tutorial has a JS bent but most of the tutorial is language neutral with
some JS examples at the end.

